# postgraduation in Australia...



## sidraafaq (Jul 1, 2006)

hey members..
do v need to do electives if v plan to move to australia for postgraduation?n is it AUSMLE v have to give??i heard it sumwhr!!!dunt know anything at all..plz i need alot of information if any of u have it.
thnx..


----------



## dr.Shafia (Jan 27, 2007)

i am not doin it but a teacher in my uni is...i asked him..he said it is liek plab...u have to appear in part 1 n 2...fees is 1200 austrlian dollars...4 times per year they take the test but its not available in pakistan...teh nearest palce is dubai to go to give teh test...part 1 has 200 mcqs...out o 140 have to get 60%...rest 40 are related to emergency medicince n managment skills you have to score 50% in that....u just need to pass you dnt need scores to find residency....and thts it i know...and yes preparation stuff is avaible at the book store near dow medical college....u can try searchin for there website


----------



## MuhammadUsama (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey people!
I am also interested in going to Australia for post graduation.
you can Google AMC exam . it'll answer lot of your questions.
but not all 

i don't know whats the situation of IMGs in Australia. i tried to find someone who could answer my questions but couldn't. i am interested in surgery, specially cardiac surgery. how easy (or difficult) is it to get residency in this field in Australia?
can someone help me with that?


----------



## sidraafaq (Jul 1, 2006)

hey..i have same plans!!i am interested in cardiac surgery too...i dunt think u have to do electives if u plan to go to australia but im not sure 
thanx dr.shafia for telling me what u knew...thanx alot


----------

